# Biggest most painful canker sore ive ever had. ever.



## bobbyretelle (Jan 21, 2009)

attached.


it sucks hard-core


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy shit. That's impressive.


Do not want.


----------



## Giamatti (Jan 21, 2009)

Rep for biggest lip related injury on sevenstring. What the devil happened?


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jan 21, 2009)

It was bigger yesterday...

I also am sick at the same time and it's midterm week at my high school........

not cool.


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ahhh...stress related. No bueno! Also, for now, if you can, stay away from greasy and/or acidic foods and sodas - they only add fuel to the fire. I used to get those from staying out all night, eating like crap, study crams, and sleeping like crap.
But I must say, it puts the David St. Hubbins and Nigel Tufnel cankers sores to shame! 
Get better!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! That bad boy is big!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn.

I think I saw it move.


----------

